# Joe Paterno dies at 85 after 61 years at Penn State



## Djent (Jan 22, 2012)

Penn State coaching legend Joe Paterno dies at 85


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 23, 2012)

It's just impossible to believe that the scandal didn't speed up his health's demise.

I feel sorry for Joe having gone out with this looming shame.
Maybe he should've went over the administration's head on this one, but he personally seen nothing so I can understand why he tried to follow a normal policy and trusted that those in the positions of authority would evaluate and act on the situation.

RIP Joe.


----------



## Jake (Jan 24, 2012)

It's been a sad week for Happy Valley, with the memorial services on thursday its just gonna get crazier, and I just received the email telling me classes are cancelled on Thursday for the event. I wish i could have met Joe before he went but the community has really come out these past few days and it has been an amazing experience. RIP Joe Pa, the man was truly a legend and an incredible person.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 24, 2012)

TRENCHLORD said:


> It's just impossible to believe that the scandal didn't speed up his health's demise.
> 
> I feel sorry for Joe having gone out with this looming shame.
> Maybe he should've went over the administration's head on this one, but he personally seen nothing so I can understand why he tried to follow a normal policy and trusted that those in the positions of authority would evaluate and act on the situation.
> ...



Im honestly surprised he lived this long. He has had health problems for years, but also how do you just let go of one of the greatest college football coaches of all time? (Scandal aside)


RIP JOE


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 24, 2012)

What a sad way to end such a great legacy. Unfortunately there's no definitive answer to what he knew and when he knew it... so we're just left with a tarnished legacy. I hope that over time people remember the good as well.

As an example, I heard Helter Skelter by the Beatles this morning and the first thing I thought of was Charlie Manson... it's such a great song, maybe the first metal song ever (?) but instead the first thought when it came on was damn hey I wonder what crazy Charlie is up to nowadays...

Similarly, the "Adolf" was such a cool mustache but all it took was one guy to ruin it for everyone (except Michael Jordan)...

Sandusky not only destroyed the lives of 40+ innocent kids, but he also ruined: Joe Pa, many other PSU coaches/staff/admin, the PSU reputation, and Sandusky's own family. Speaking of which, anyone else notice that the poor Baltimore Ravens announcer's name is Gerry Sandusky? Poor bastard...

It's going to be weird watching NCAAF without Bowden and Paterno...


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 24, 2012)

USMarine75 said:


> Sandusky not only destroyed the lives of 40+ innocent kids, but he also ruined: Joe Pa, many other PSU coaches/staff/admin, the PSU reputation, and Sandusky's own family. Speaking of which, anyone else notice that the poor Baltimore Ravens announcer's name is Gerry Sandusky? Poor bastard...
> 
> It's going to be weird watching NCAAF without Bowden and Paterno...



This.


----------

